# KBG Plugs



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm officially a farmer!

I started growing KBG Midnight plugs over the last month or two, and thought I'd share my operation.

My first batch was 40 small plugs, which worked out so well I decided to expand to larger plugs, and a lot more of them! Here is what is currently growing on my back patio, and my process (which is open to any and all constructive criticism).

1.) I start off with a bucket of soil mix - For my pots I've used about a 50/50 mix of fine mason sand, and bagged Scotts Lawn Soil from HD.



2.) I fill about 50-100 cups with the soil mix to the top. My goal is to start at least 50 each weekend, so that I can keep replenishing the supply in a rotation. Once the cups are full, I mist everything down with a Tenacity solution (can't remember what rate I used)



3.) Add seed and tamp down - Like I mentioned, I've been using KBG Midnight.



4.) Add a nice layer of Peat Moss



5.) Add water and watch it grow - I have an Aux. Sprinkler that runs off a hose from a spare irrigation zone. I have it set to water 5x day for 5 minutes each. (Ignore the awful garden bed it's sitting in, I would classify this area of my yard "undeveloped" and luckily out of sight).





I've been seeing my KBG germinate in 7-10 days which I'm more than happy with. Looking forward to these things maturing and finding their home in the yard or ball field.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Why the need for so many plugs? If growing grass in a location is so difficult then just stop fighting it and put something else there. You must have a better use of your time.

Now I understand plugs for the occasional goof up or dieback in a high visiable areas but at this scale "50 per weekend" seems extreme.

Sorry for the negative vibe. Carry on.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

@Kmartel

Valid points - All I can say is that I do have some reasoning.

(1) I'm at a bit of a crossroads with my home lawn and considering a monostrand reno with KBG. A lot of growing these has been for my own curiosity and observation.

(2) Occasional plugs, as you mentioned (mole hill repair, killing off patches of Poa-A, or the 3 gallons of paint I casually spilled in my yard this spring).

(3) My Baseball Field Project could use all of these, that's likely where most will end up. High traffic areas around the pitchers mound, baselines, dugouts, etc.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think @STL placed the pots in a shallow pan with water so the water gets absorb thru the bottom. I think it helps with root development.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Can you do some with no seed or tenacity and some with no seed with tenacity? Let's see how clean that soil is and if the tenacity is actually needed. Or is the tenacity working?


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

No Tenacity, KBG only mix of four cultivars, sterile organic potting mix (Jiffy brand I think, but mostly coco coir regardless), less than 6 weeds hand pulled per flat (18 pots per flat), bottom watered in trays up to every other day in the heat (once a week or no tray when cool), Four months since seeding. I cut each pot into quarters and plug them with compost to fill the voids left by my ProPlugger. Works great and allows me to plug into areas that I didn't know would need repair later and also into pre-emergent treated areas that I cannot seed into,.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

I'd doing the same thing with Midnight at my office window at work. I rotate four 4" pots every 2 months...


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Looks like a smooth operation. I don't think you can have too many plugs, especially if you have dogs. I could have easily dropped 100 plugs in my yard through the year to fill in urine marks. Its also worth noting I think plugs from a pot fill in faster than plugs pulled from other parts of the yard.


----------



## boltfanindenver (May 2, 2019)

OnyxsLawn said:


> Looks like a smooth operation. I don't think you can have too many plugs, *especially if you have dogs*. I could have easily dropped 100 plugs in my yard through the year to fill in urine marks. Its also worth noting I think plugs from a pot fill in faster than plugs pulled from other parts of the yard.


This is exactly why I've started making these. My 2 dogs are grass assassins. If I can drop 2 or 3 of these in a dead spot that will have a much better chance of survival in my yard than seeding that area.


----------

